# AR Accessories



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Made my first purchase Wednesday in this platform...DPMS LR-308. Bought it for sniping hogs and maybe a buck or two. I thought I'd hit up the board for knowledgeable suggestions on which optics to top it with, grip, sling, and any other sage wisdom you can bestow. Also, where's the best place and price to get ammo to cycle through her for practice? Thanks!

I'm in La Grange, so suggestions on places to shop are wide open. I'm just about the same distance to Katy, Victoria, College Station, and Austin. Johnny's in Eagle Lake is a little closer, as would be the shop in Independence near Brenham, although I've never been to that one.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Buy parts online cheaperthandirt.com or somewhere like that... Wider range and they're prob cheaper and less hassle running around to find what you're looking for. 

As far as optics that would be personal preference... On my ar platforms I have aimpoint and eotech's... Since you'll be popping hogs with it I'm assuming it'll be used at close to mid range right? I like the aimpoints 1moa, depending on the model. I use both brands with my night vision for hog hunting.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Also ammunitiontogo.com is pretty good on price... Out of college station area.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Optics: Put a good long range scope on it, 4.5x14, etc. and then mount a small red dot sight ( Doctor, Burris fastfire, etc. ) either in front of or behind your main scope mount on a 45 degree angle mount. That's what all the 3 gun guys do, and that will cover everything from 10 yards to 600.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Hammer has a good point... I've seen that down range and on the competitions on tv... Seems like a good option.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Jammer is right on. A 4.5-14 would let you stretch that bad boy out!


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I picked up a 4.5-14x40 Leupold VXIII in stainless, rubberized palm swell ergo grip, and 100 147gr SP rounds for break in. Need silver rings. Can I use high or do I need extra high? Anyone have a link or a pic of a rig w/both scope and red dot sight?


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Heres a couple of links showing the setup. There's a couple of ways to do it depending on which mount you get. Depending on your preference it'll be med or high scope rings. Try to get the ones with the gap under the scope so you can also use your iron sites if need be.

http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv22/telestroud/DSC02958.jpg

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d18/uscbigdawg/DSCN0045-2.jpg

http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb190/marsh2001/Web photos/LaRueLT-137.jpg

http://www.westernshooter.com/wp-co...ed-at-45-using-Weaver-Offset-Rail-Adapter.jpg


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

For the money, you can't beat the Vortex series of scopes IMHO. You might want to add a cheekpiece to the stock for a good cheek weld.


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Scope Suggestion*

I see you bought one already,but my father-in-law bought his first AR last month and bought a Leopold Mark AR (scope) 1.5-4X.....That baby is awesome to shoot with and handles inside the house duty to med range hunting shots....

My Work AR is a Rock River with Surefire M500 light, extended charging handle, (for gross motor movements), and 2 pt sling...


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

With only 40mm objective, medium rings should work fine. For 50mm and larger, you would need at least high rings.

Also usually get my ammo from Ammo To Go. They are in Brenham.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

bigtek said:


> Also ammunitiontogo.com is pretty good on price... Out of college station area.


thats who I use, I also like the eotech red dots myself but I really want an Acog though


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Maroon85, can I ask some questions about your rifle selection? I've been considering the purchase of a rifle like this as well but I've been looking at the Rock River LAR-8. Why did you choose the DPMS instead of Rock River? I've heard/read great things about the Rock River LAR-8 but am not that familiar with the DPMS, how's the quality (fit, feel, finish, etc...)? I'd really like to see a pic. of your rifle when you've finished accessorizing it. Thanks.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wolf6151 said:


> Maroon85, can I ask some questions about your rifle selection? I've been considering the purchase of a rifle like this as well but I've been looking at the Rock River LAR-8. Why did you choose the DPMS instead of Rock River? I've heard/read great things about the Rock River LAR-8 but am not that familiar with the DPMS, how's the quality (fit, feel, finish, etc...)? I'd really like to see a pic. of your rifle when you've finished accessorizing it. Thanks.


Read this

http://forums.officer.com/showthread.php?81462-So-you-want-to-buy-an-AR-15-huh


----------



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

I had that same exact gun set up for long range shooting and it really liked the Hornady Custom BTSP 165 gr ammo. Just letting you know, because I tried 4 different types of ammo and it wouldnt group very well until I put the Hornady rounds through it.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Go to GT Distributors in Austin. They will have anything you want including ammo.  Look them up online


----------



## Duramaxjack (Jan 15, 2007)

Check out WWW.SWFA.com


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've got roughly the same gun, that I bought last month: first thing I'm doing is changing the trigger. I really like the way the gun shoots, but the standard trigger that was on it reaches new level of suck. I'm thinking a Geissele SS DMR at the moment.


----------

